# Lizards > General Geckos >  White lined gecko???

## CROWLEY

Hey everyone, over the weekend I ran in to the store to grab some dog food, I stopped by the reptile cage set up to see what was there. I found what they had labeled a "White lined gecko", he had an all medium grey body with a white line that "y" shaped at the neck region then went straight down the center of his back out to his tail...Awsome looking, webbed, sticky toes like the house gecko, but 2-3 times the size. This one fit nicely in the palm of my hand with a sturdy grip, probually about 5-7" long and 1" in overall thickest.
Has anyone seen or heard of this gecko, I cant say that I have ever encountered one before.
Any info would be great, I'm thinking about getting him, maybe.
thanks

----------

Yeah, I've seen White Lines alot......they are fairly easy to care for, but the vast majority of the specimens out there are wild caught, which means they almost always have something wrong with them (parasites, etc). They are an arboreal gecko from Indonesia I believe.....they require moderate humidity, temps in the 75-85 range......insectivorious of course. They definitely don't like to be handled and will bite without hesitation....also, they have very delicate skin so this makes handling not a good idea unless necessary.

----------


## BallKingdom

Yip, closely related to tokays I think. Real sweet lookig if you get a green one. Also called skunk geckos for obvious reasons.

----------


## CROWLEY

Thanks for thie info guys, do you think they would come around to be handled gently? I ask because I reached in the cage to grab him, he's fast all right, but when in my hand he semed to calm down a bit, because the skin is delicate does this mean the chances of ripping while handling are greater than others?
Ther're bite cant be that bad could it?
Do they have any air borne diseases that would effect my other reptiles if I were to get him?

----------

If a WC adult, there is little chance of him becoming handleable. Their skin could rip and the tail could also be ripped off.....they "drop" their tail when grabbed as a defense mechanism. The tail grows back, but not as nice looking as the old one. The majority of parasites will be internal and would not pose a threat to other animals unless they came into contact with fecal matter from the infected gecko.....but quarantine is super important when getting any animal, especially a WC one.

----------


## CROWLEY

Thanks david, I appreciate the knowledge!!!
Do you know anything on the schnieder skink?

----------

LOL...funny you should ask. I actually have a Schneider's Skink. Like the WLG, most of them are WC, but their care is fairly similar to a Bearded Dragon's. They like to burrow though, so I use shredded aspen as a substrate. They are very cool lizards and I'd love to see them bred more in captivity.

----------


## CROWLEY

Thats cool, I just found out today that I have a chance to receive one for free!!!
Hes at a local pet shop and has been there for some time and recently lost his tail, I'm gonna get him adopted out to me, just need to provide terrium. This will be my first skink.
How do you tell their age and sex?

----------

I really have no clue how to tell their age or sex.....some have told me you have to prove them, some have said ultrasound is the only way. I don't know for sure.

----------

